
Amputee demonstrates bionic hand - DavidSJ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLkDQUOu_Y0
======
ajkessler
This is very cool. I remember reading about Dean Kamen's "Luke Arm" a few
years back but haven't heard about it in a while. He and his lab were
profiled, and they demonstrated the arm, which had, what looked like, the fine
motor control that this one does.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rloSSqiUCM&feature=fvwre...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rloSSqiUCM&feature=fvwrel)

Anybody know if this is the same arm, or if not, what happened to Kamen's arm?

